# Shop Porn



## Mosey (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, it's getting lonely down in the shop. I miss having something decorative on the wall to look at when I'm done with a part and just sit back to refresh. So what do you guys have on the wall in the way of pictures to look at? Remember now this is a family site, so keep it relatively clean.
It used to be Marilyn, or Brigit Bardot. Fast forward to the new millenium... what's or who's on your wall?  ???


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a poster of Ron Colanna's Novi V8 on my wall!!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 9, 2011)

Since this site has the aim of being friendly to women children and small animals. and our shops are visited by women children and small animals lets call this thread shop art instead. that is unless your term refers to the newest scantly clad photo of a CNC Machine. 
This is what hangs on my shop wall






If you really want a calendar with some nice fabrication machines adorned with scantily clad women look here but Do not blame me if the wife objects My wife would not see the humor of me having one of these calendars in my shop. and notice i am not displaying those photos here .

http://www.oceanmachinery.com/index.htm


Tin


----------



## doubleboost (Oct 9, 2011)

Drill and tap size chart what else 
John


----------



## kuhncw (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a couple photos of a rail dragster from Colorado, with a beautiful fuel injected 302 GMC inline six for power.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## bearcar1 (Oct 9, 2011)

A picture of my Mother and Father when they were alive.


BC1
Jim


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 9, 2011)

A nicely typed memo, enclosed in clear plastic which has all of my machine settings on it. I know that a lot of you have laughed at the settings I had scribbled all over my walls---As I have piled more and more junk(valuable items) into my little shop, all the stuff scribbled on the walls was getting covered up. The new cabinet I added last week was the last straw!!! I finally had to write it down on paper.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 9, 2011)

Also a lathe feed and speed chart.
Tin


----------



## steamer (Oct 9, 2011)

Just got it....going to put it in a frame and put it in the shop

1951 SB add for a 9".....same year mine was built.....Hoot Mon!






Dave


----------



## Mosey (Oct 9, 2011)

OK, how about a vintage Ducati motorcycle calendar and an international screw size chart; UNC, UNF, ISO, BA, with metric, number, letter, fraction, and metric drill sizes. It's from Small Parts, Inc, and Saturated Steam.
Can't we jazz it up a little?


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a picture of my lathe as it was advertised for sale!!! ;D
I was in communication and negotiation with the guy for more than a month!!!
We eventually settled on a price and he took it off the site and waited for me to get the money.
Nice guy, wanted to make sure his lathe went to a good home.

As well as drill and tap charts, bolt head sizes and speed charts....The regular stuff!

When the new wall is built i will have place for more pictures and stuff!!

Andrew


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 9, 2011)

Courtesy of Rosie the riveter NHS




A classic Norman Rockwell with a classic portrait of a classic young woman. 
tin


----------



## steamer (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for that Tin....I'll put that up too!

Dave


----------



## steamer (Oct 9, 2011)

lazylathe  said:
			
		

> I have a picture of my lathe as it was advertised for sale!!! ;D
> I was in communication and negotiation with the guy for more than a month!!!
> We eventually settled on a price and he took it off the site and waited for me to get the money.
> Nice guy, wanted to make sure his lathe went to a good home.
> ...




yup got all the "usual" stuff too.
Dave


----------



## GailInNM (Oct 9, 2011)

Framed on the wall. 
Gail in NM


----------



## steamer (Oct 9, 2011)

I've found some lovely WWII era Coca-cola pin up girl pictures that are tame enough to make it to the man cave without much in the way of complaints from SWMBO..... ;D


Dave


----------



## steamer (Oct 9, 2011)

I also remember seeing a picture hanging on a wall of a late 1800's powerplant engine hall with polished porcelin floors, a mahogany desk, an upolstered chair, a palm tree situated in the corner, and a late 1800's era pin up girl poster on the wall....talk about having a man cave before it was hip! :big:

Dave


----------



## Sshire (Oct 9, 2011)

Stan


----------



## steamer (Oct 9, 2011)

There ya go....how about this


----------



## tattoomike68 (Oct 9, 2011)

This is the best I can do. took the picture myself.


----------



## steamer (Oct 9, 2011)

She looks Damn Sassy Mike!.....

Dave


----------



## idahoan (Oct 9, 2011)

I have pictures of engines as well as a bunch of other stuff! This is the back wall of my shop.

Dave


----------



## el gringo (Oct 10, 2011)

copy of the old Pratt & Whitney engine logo 'DEPENDABLE ENGINES'

my favorite is the Life Magazine cover picture of July 19 1943........


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 10, 2011)

el gringo  said:
			
		

> copy of the old Pratt & Whitney engine logo 'DEPENDABLE ENGINES'
> 
> my favorite is the Life Magazine cover picture of July 19 1943........



Shirley Slade on the wing!!!
Nice one!!

Andrew


----------



## nfk (Oct 10, 2011)

Since yesterday, i`ve replaced my old Pirelli calendar with the picture below 
My wife argued about that calendar for a while...and the replacement is even more gratifying.

Cheers!


----------



## el gringo (Oct 10, 2011)

Andrew;
Do you have or can you point me towards more info abt Miss Slade?
Thank you 
Ray M


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 10, 2011)

Kind of hard to find any info on her.

She was a WASP trainee in World War 11
W- Womens
A - Airforce
S - Service
P - Pilot

Earned her wings and they had to pass the same tests that the male pilots wrote.
They also had to learn to fly every aircraft the army and navy had!

http://www.sladegenealogy.net/misc/wasp.htm

http://www.womenofwwii.com/armywasps.html

http://www.northofseveycorners.com/honors/hon-05.htm

http://wwii-women-pilots.org/classlists/clslist.html#SSlade

This one seems to have the most info.
http://twudigital.cdmhost.com/cdm4/index_p214coll2.php?CISOROOT=/p214coll2

Just type in SLADE and go!

Andrew


----------



## el gringo (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks;
I pinned my air force crew member badge to the bottem of her picture, she at least has something that looks like wings.
by the way the caption at the bottom of the Life cover is 'air force pilot', USAF didn't exist in 1943 but the Army Air Corps certainly had a lot of aircraft to learn to fly.
Thanks again,Andrew
Ray M


----------



## Mosey (Oct 10, 2011)

idahoan  said:
			
		

> I have pictures of engines as well as a bunch of other stuff! This is the back wall of my shop.
> 
> Dave



This is clearly the best we've seen so far! Keep the pictures coming, guys.


----------



## el gringo (Oct 10, 2011)

Dave,
I would be so uncomfortable in that chipless shop all I would do is stare at the pictures. ;D

Paranoid
Raay M


----------



## idahoan (Oct 10, 2011)

My shop isn't always that clean; but I do try to clean up at the end of each day in the shop. I work full time so sometimes I only make chips on the weekends; and as you can see the shop is my favorite place to surf! It is an attached garage and the mill and lathe are very close to the kitchen door so I need to keep the chips under control. A very understanding wife also helps. 

I don't like dirty machines so I usually stop in time to clean up; I have a pretty good system so it doesnt take long.

Here is another shot of the Southwest corner.

Dave


----------



## Mosey (Oct 10, 2011)

Did I spy an vintage Delta drill press? Nice.
This is like the suspicion we had about Rudy Kouhoupt's shop....(2 shops)...1 for making things, and 1, chipless, for pictures of his projects.
Remember, the guy with the most toys wins. You're ahead of a lot of us.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 10, 2011)

Mosey  said:
			
		

> the guy with the most toys wins.




He who dies with the best toy's wins.


----------



## idahoan (Oct 10, 2011)

You are correct, that is a nice vintage Delta Drill Press; I restored it some years ago.
Where I grew up there was an old guy across the street that had a small engine repair shop, he and his wife were family friends. When he called it quits and retired (probably 75 or 80 years old) he sold the entire shop to a pilot who was going to use it as a hobby shop.

Twenty years or more go by and the place goes untouched; then there is an estate sale; man talk about a walk back in time. My brother and I both were able to purchase items that reminded us of our childhood and the good times we had with our neighbors. The Delta drill press was one of those items.

I matched the dark gray that was originally on the drill press; I dont think Delta painted them this color but for the most part that is what was on it so that is what I put back on it.

It has a couple of neat features; a 3 handle spider quill feed and a center pulley which were both options; and a really cool hand made lamp reflector made from an old tin can by the former owner. 

Needless to say Im happy to own it.

Dave


----------



## el gringo (Oct 10, 2011)

Dave;
 My comments were not meant to be negative.
More than likely of a jealous nature.

I'll bet there aren't many shops, commercial or hobby that nicely kept. I will also bet the commercial shops kept up as such are enjoying a nicer profit margin.
 Ray M


----------



## el gringo (Oct 10, 2011)

HE WHO DIES* LAST *  WITH THE MOST TOYS WINS
Ray M


----------



## pete (Oct 10, 2011)

Not framed or hung up yet, A poster bought from Fine Woodworking magazine of the H.O. Studley Tool Chest. Anybody that can shoehorn roughly 300 tools into the size of Studleys tool box should be redesigning my shop. I can't say for sure I'll ever have enough wall space to hang it up. Tap, drill charts take priority. Also have a few selected Gary Larson Far Side cartoons hung up to remind me not to get all that serious about life in general. Guess mine don't really fit into the shop porn category. I've seen a few line drawings of some stationary steam engines I'd like to have blown up, framed and use to hide some of the wall in the living room tho. SWMBO has other thoughts.

Pete


----------



## Mosey (Oct 11, 2011)

David Sobel had a picture in his shop that showed a man (I believe himself) standing in or on a part being machined on a vertical mill. The part was maybe 12' in diameter, and the machine was possibly 40 feet high. I'm guessing that it was an engine part for a battleship or some other WW11 ship. This is all from distant memory, and David never gave me the full story, but I remember and would love to have the picture in my shop. David's personal museum certainly qualified him for one of the finalists in the game of who had the most and best toys when checking out. I remember the wooden-cabinet lathes from the 19th century, aluminum Wade lathe, numerous Schaublins, etc. ad naseum.
What became of his stuff?


----------



## steamer (Oct 16, 2011)

Ya baby!






Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 16, 2011)

tin


----------

